# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  EmoSPARK, AI home console that feel and detect your emotions, Emoshape Ltd, London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Inventor - Patrick Levy Rosenthal

Developer - Emoshape Ltd

youtube.com/emospark

facebook.com/EmoSparkCommunity

twitter.com/EmoSparkTeam

Emospark on Wikipedia

"EmoSPARK - First A.I. Home Console" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

EmoSPARK | The First Artificial Intelligence Home Console - Official Release

 Published on Jan 6, 2014




> Innovative AI EmoSPARK Console Interacts with Users to Improve Moods and Increase Happiness
> 
> Technology that improves our lives is always a priority. Technology that can improve moods and overall happiness is beyond our expectations, yet we are always ready for a break from today's chaotic world.
> 
> Enter EmoSpark, the world's first home artificial intelligence console that uses emotion text and content analysis to measure the emotional responses of its users. In fact, it actually detects the moods of several people in the room at a time, the same way people do, through facial recognition and learning to interact through conversation.

----------


## Airicist

Problem and Solution for A.I.

Published on Oct 25, 2014

----------


## Airicist

What an A.I. can do for you on your TV 

Published on Oct 25, 2014

----------


## Airicist

EmoSPARK @ The Most Contagious Exhibition 2014 

Published on Dec 11, 2014




> EmoSPARK in London at the Most Contagious Exhibition 10/12/2014

----------


## Airicist

EmoSpark AI exists to cheer you up 

Published on Apr 29, 2015




> We go hands-on with an AI console that gets hurt feelings when you're mean. It's very early days for the EmoSpark, but this voice-controlled robot raises interesting questions.

----------


## Airicist

EmoSPARK freehand with Jabra Mic/Speaker

Published on Jul 25, 2015




> Beta testing EmoSPARK with continuous speech recognition.
> HACK with Jabra speaker 510 - Same result can be achieve with Samsong USB mic. Or Samson audio USB dongle and Moya directional microphone.
> 3 Possible Status:
> "Listening." (with one dot blinking) The cube expect you to say "Hello" or his name only.
> "Listening.." The cube is awake and can accept any command
> "Listening" The cube is not able to wake up and you need to send one hello from your app to reactivate the service (we are working on that issue)

----------


## Airicist

EmoSPARK - Experience A New Kind Of Intelligence

Published on Aug 1, 2015

----------


## Airicist

EmoSPARK's Face

Published on Aug 3, 2015




> EmoSPARK's face from EmoShape labs.

----------


## Airicist

The Solution - Emotion Processing Unit (E.P.U.) - Emoshape

Published on Aug 27, 2015




> Emoshape Labs - This video was recorded early 2014, it was the first time an Emotion Processing Unit was connected to an Ai and tested live. This is the first emotional exchange between a machine and a human. The response of the AI are dictated by the emotional level of the EPU and are not the result of the script.

----------

